# What's your horse's shown name?



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Barn name: Lizzy
Registered/showing name: Lizzy Jet Olena


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*What I can think of so far..*

*Barn Name:* Ember, _Little "bleep"_
*Show Name:* Dixon's Red Hot Ember
*Registered Name:* Dixon's Red Hot Ember

*Barn Name:* Splash, _Splashy, Marshmellow, Monster_
*Show Name:* Spicy Splash
*Registered Name:* Spicy Splash

*Barn Name:* _Bitty Bit_
*Show Name:* Creamy Leo Girl
*Registered Name:* Creamy Leo Girl

*Barn Name:* CJ, _Momma_
*Show Name:* Crazy J Feathers
*Registered Name:* Crazy J Feathers

You can click on my barn or horse thing.. Too many pics for all my little monsters! LOL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Barn name: Cobalt
Show name: Cache Dawn Taxes
Registered name (if available): Cache Dawn Taxes
Picture(s):
Cobalt at 1 this summer:


Cobalt 2 weeks ago:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Barn Name: Cliff, Clifford, Cliffy
Show/ Registered Name: Classic Charisma


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Barn Name: Rusty, %$^%*&
Show/Registered Name: Six Gem's Headliner







http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/83af303377689fcf5d8d7e358db92264_full.jpg


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Barn name: Sandie
Show name: Hoofprints in the Sand
Registered name (if available): Coosa's Playgirl
Picture(s):


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cobalt is gorgeous!!!! I love the name Clifford and he is stunning too! (clifford the big red dog is like one of my fave cartoons! beside scooby doo of course!)

Barn Name: Joe (Joey) 
Show name: High'm Not Joking


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Barnname: Roco
Showname: KG's Rivero Pardal
Registered: Roco Vinterlyst


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Barn name: Sienna
Show name: Sienna de Verano
Registered name (if available): Gitta de Verano
Picture(s):


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Barn name: Nudge
Show Name: Grandeur Ice Magic
Reg'd name: Grandeur Ice Magic









Barn Name: Clo, Chloe
Show Name: Miss Chloe


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

Barn Name: Lucky
Show/Registered Name: Pure T Luck










Barn Name: Rex
Show/Registered Name : Kidd Danish Bars


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Barn Name: Riley
Showname/Registered Name: Just A Top Vantage


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

barn name: cliff, clipp,clippy, cliffy
showname: Mr. Calypso Cajun(same as reg. name).
sorry i do not have any pics he is new. but i'll get a few later!!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Barn name: D, Dubie
Show name: Dartanion
Registered name (if available): N/A
Picture(s):


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Barn name: Sherman, Sherminator, Shermie, bubba
Show name/registered name: Cuttin The Partee

PIctures:




























He was so butt high!!!!lol He is butt high again to!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Barn name: Athena
Show name/Registered name (if available): Thunderwood Athena

Barn name: Snafu
Show name/Registered name (if available): Just Snafu


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Barn name: Addy
Show name: Adcat's Star
Registered name (if available): Adcat's Star
Picture(s): Se my avatar...I'm tooooo lazy right now lol!


----------



## dressagegal (Jan 15, 2009)

you guys have gorgeous horses 
especially KGImages, sorry just have a soft spot for dressage horses 

Stable name: Scooby, hq.
Show name: Howaboys Quest.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

barn name WHINNEY
show name/registered name MINI DRIVER

barn name BUCK, MR STUDLY
show name/registered name LUCKY BUCK

barn name ALLI, MS FUZZBALL
show name/registered name ALLIS CHALMERS

barn name BREA, LITTLE MONSTER, BREA MONSTER
show name/registered name LAKEVIEWS BREA

barn name MICAH
show name/registered name IMA MIDNIGHT ROLLING STONE

AND LADY IS JUST LADY!

I am to lazy for pics right now, click on my horses, there are pics of most of them there.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Barn name: Nikki
Show/registered name: Fashionably Late


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Barn Name: Gunner
Show Name: Sky King
Registered Name: I'm Gonna Be King


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry, i have changed his name to : Crio's Acepella (clippy, or Crio)


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool idea!

Barn name: Bailey
Show name: Let's Go Dancing
Registered name (if available): Maree Module (race name)
Picture(s):





















Barn name: Evo
Show name: Evolution
Registered name (if available): Franco Gentry (race name)
Picture(s):





















Barn name: Honey
Show name: Lovebug
Registered name (if available): Lively Belle (race name)
Picture(s):



















x


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

barn name: blue
show name: tombstone
Registered name: none


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

Barn name: Wylee
Show name: Royalty Gone Wild
Registered name: KM Royalty Gone Wild

Barn name: Te
Show name: Struttin To A Te
Registered name:Struttin To A Te


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Barn name: Bayberry
Show name: Casanova
Registered name (if available): T.V. Special.
Picture(s): Look under my horse page.
my computers havin problems and isnt let me upload ha.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Barn Name: Blue, Bluey, BoBo, baby girl*
*Show Name: Stormy Blues*
*Registered Name: Stormy Blues*
*(See Avatar)*

*Barn Name: Ariel*
*Show/Registered Name: Air Heir*
*16.0HH chestnut TB mare with a darker mane and tail and 3 white socks with ermaine spots.*

*Barn Name: Jack*
*Show Name/Registered Name: IDK*
*14.1HH QH gelding. Bright bay. One back sock and a white start and snip*

*Barn Name: Cat*
*Show Name/ Registered Name: IDK *
*14.1HH Dark bay QH with small white star.*


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Barn Name: Tinkerbelle
Reg. Name: Sorry You Were't Invited


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Barn Name: Jubilee, Jubi, Ju-Jubes, Jube
Show Name: To the Rhythm
Registered Name: unknown
Pictures:


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

barn name: Ziggy
show/registered name: Zip to Reality

YouTube - FOR SALE: Zip To Reality


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

Barn name: Scooter
Show name: Real Scootnanza
Registered name (if available): Real Scootnanza 
Picture(s):








western pleasure. he's a natural.









if he doesn't get to be part of the conversation he rubs his halter off and gets dirty.









showmanship at one of the two open shows we went to last year.









hus. we like equation better!









barrel racing at a 4-H 'gathering.'


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Barn Name: Stella
Show Name: Shahmeera Psyche
Reg Name: Shahmeera Psyche


----------

